# Trying to replace Fixed top Pane of Overhung window...glass people think im crazy



## caper (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys! My local window store thinks I have no idea what am I talking about..and maybe i dont...but see if you can help me.

I have a Double-Pane, overhung window, where the top window pane is fixed and the bottom slides up.

The Top fixed pane is the one that is broken.  So I went outside, and put an knife under and around the plastic trim piece of the fixed window pane.  The plastic trim was puddied to the glass so I decided to just break the glass and pick it  off one by one.   After this was done i could see the following the glass was resting on a 1" backing.

The doublepane glass was not bare glass but rather had a small thin metal frame around it.  This frame was sat in the overhung window and pushed towards this metal backing.  Glazing and the plastic trim was put around it to hold it in place.  

So when i can...what am i looking for because every glass person ive called doesnt understand there is a thin metal frame around it and all they can supply is bare glass cut to the window size...can i just set the bare glass hole and push it against the 1" backing and puddy around it??


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe you need to take the frame out from "inside" the house; 

How to Remove a Double Hung Window | eHow.com
Removing double hung windows
How to Install Replacement Windows


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 22, 2010)

This may be a terminology problem -- What you have is commonly called a single hung window as opposed to a double hung where both panes move. Each manufacture has their own system so the de-installation of the fixed pane would be particular to their design. Do you know the manufacturer? If so, you could Google it and they might even have instructions how to do it.


----------

